# serial number of my ford for registration



## Mikelh (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Mikelh, welcome aboard the tractor forum.

The raised numbers are casting numbers, and not very useful in identifying your tractor. Look for numbers stamped into the metal. Click on the attached link for guidance.

Identifying Your Ford Tractor


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

The engine serial number B6?6341 makes me think this is a 2000 (three cylinders) engine, and the question should be in the "Ford / New Holland" section. If your engine has three cylinders and the tractor looks like the one in this video, follow the steps the man shows:


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Moved, You are right Hacke.


----------



## Mikelh (Apr 30, 2021)

thanks i found the numbers, now i have to try and read them ;-)

B10 (1)3 P (i know it's a diesel)
4D23B (1974 april 23)
_A259680_

thanks for your help!!


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

B10 = Model 2000, Agricultural All Purpose
1 = Diesel engine
3 = Live PTO
P : Could that be a "D"? If so, it is a 7x2 speed transmission (an 8-speed with 8th gear blocked.)

Serial A259680 means that is was assembled at the Antwerp plant in Belgium.
There are a lot of Antwerp built tractors still going strong. You are a lucky one that has numbers on it that actually are possible to interpret. The Antwerp plant often used their own coding. Maybe they shaped up in the end of production. 1974 was the last year for this series (1000-series, Force or 6Y).


----------

